# Harborside advise - leaving Sunday



## ownsmany (Nov 13, 2007)

We are leaving Sunday for Harborside Atlantis  
Any last minute advise.  Still looking for someplace that has take out
Turkey dinners.  DH likes homecooked (yeah right) Thanksgiving dinners.

Any room I should ask for?  We are getting the Deluxe (if that is the smaller Unit).  Would like something with a nice view, as large as possible room, and not too far to walk to the water taxi.  Is there a pool right at Harborside or is everything at the Atlantis.  Not asking for too much right?

Recommendations for reasonable places to eat? 

I'm hoping to pack light, just a few bathing suits, coverups, shorts, light jacket, etc.  Should be ok right?


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 13, 2007)

First off don't plan on really cooking much--no oven--just a mircrowave kind of convection thing.
All the units are pretty close together--none more than 5 minutes from main building--if you are in  Phase 1 the Sunday building is right next to main/reception building so you should have a good view--the only larger units are corner ones and since there are so few you will be extremely lucky to get one unless whoever you are renting from actually owns that unit.
Water taxi is right across street from the main Harborside entrance.
Make sure to go to Green Parrot across the main road in behind the little strip mall--I understand they will be tearing that whole thing down soon as Kerzner has bought it.  We are going in January and hope it is still there--may try to go down with my brother who owns in December and will make it one of my stops if I go then also!  Don't be scared off by the cooking in the trailer.
Any other specific questions ask--
Bring little baggies of detergent and dryer sheets if you plan to wash anything/
If a coffee drinker bring Mr. Coffee filters.
Otherwise ENJOY--you will be there during Thanksgiving so it will be crowded Wednesday on so do all your aquavaneture ASAP and then you can be away from the crowds in the Harborside pool!


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 13, 2007)

*sim chip?*

Thanks.  Good advise.  I didn't realize it doesn't have an oven:annoyed: 

Another question.  My DH has his own business and "has" to talk to his shop all the time.

What is the best cell phone service / plan / sim chip should we use.

He is not going to want to do calling cards, as he likes to sit on the beach & talk to them.

We have a GSM phone but would need to get a sim chip I would think?


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 13, 2007)

My Verizon phone from when I first went there worked some without roaming but only out by the Ocean past all the lagoons.
Last time in January of this last year I used my Cingular but it was expensive. I think you can get those "sim"cards for international travel but not being a "techie" don't know much.  I do see a lot of folks there on the phone.
You might try going to Travel Advisor site forums on Paradise Island and ask there?
The microwave has some sort of oven feature but it is slow!


----------



## Scuba Fletch (Nov 15, 2007)

*Come use our oven... or just stay & eat with us!*

Hello Ownsmany~

Maybe you should send me an e-mail - txvoyager@tx.rr.com

We're going to be down the beach from you at the Paradise Island Beach Club (this is our 2nd Thanksgiving there!).  I'm planning on cooking a real turkey! :whoopie:  And, you can use our oven or eat with us  

We leave Saturday - in the condo til the 24th, and then move to Comfort Suites until the 27th (so we can enjoy Atlantis - as they have a partnership where we can get the wristbands & charge to our room).

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 15, 2007)

Scuba Fletch said:


> Hello Ownsmany~
> 
> Maybe you should send me an e-mail - txvoyager@tx.rr.com
> 
> ...




Thanks for the offer.  DH will be upset that I'm talking to people I don't know on the internet.  My kids can't believe I took them to a "tug" meet & greet, and didn't know anyone before then.  We try to teach them not to talk to strangers on the internet.  I'm a bad example.

I think we will be missing each other - as you probably won't be at Atlantis till the 24th or 25th right?  We stayed at Comfort Suites years ago.  Hope it is better now.


----------



## Scuba Fletch (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean.  My DH is kinda conservative that way.  I just figure that it's always nice to meet fellow TUGgers when we're on trips.  We tell our kids the same thing.  My 9-yr. old has autism - and he's very naive.  

I thought of another idea - what about cooking the turkey, etc. ahead of time, freezing it, and then warming it up at Harborside?  It will stay frozen on the plane - flying at 30,000 feet!  It may begin to thaw but it will still be mostly frozen when you get there.  Just put it in the fridge to continue thawing...  I do this a lot with dishes that I pre-make for trips.  Especially Thai food, since I can't get the proper ingredients where we're going.  

Hope you get it worked out.  Maybe you could also ask the concierge when you get there...  Or maybe you could even work out a deal with a local restaurant - have 'em cook your turkey for you?

Let us know if you change your mind.  We'll be at the Paradise Island Beach Club Nov. 17-24, then move to Comfort Suites for 3 more nights.  

Have a GREAT Thanksgiving~


----------

